# Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?



## Sauberwassermann (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir eine UVC Lampe kaufen. Ich habe einen GFK Teich (ca. 3500 Liter mit reichlich Pflanzen am Rand und einigen kleinen Goldfischen. Im Moment ist das Wasser sehr grün, vielleicht 10 cm Sichtweite. Im Sommer ist es dann relativ klar, aber nie so klar wie bei den Koi Teichen in den Bildern hier.
Als Filter verwende ich einen Blaster Tiny mit einer 3500 Liter Pumpe.
Bei Ebay gibt es schon 11W UVC Klärer für ca.45€. Taugen diese Gerät was? Sollte man leiber etwas mehr ausgeben? Wo liegen die Unterschiede? Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Schuessel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Guten Morgen,
ich hab hier mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die Faustformel für UVC 2 Watt pro 1000 Liter sein soll... Aber da schreiben bestimmt noch Leute was zu die da schon mehr Erfahrung mit haben.

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## Raducanu (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Wie Schuessel schon sagte: 2W / 1000l. Bei dir also 9 Watt, ich würde ehr eine 11W nehmen. Schau mal ob du auf ebay eine Bitron 9 von Oase bekommst, da kannst du auch eine 11W Lampe einbauen.


----------



## marja (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hallo 

Muss es denn immer eine Oase bitron sein? Überlege mir auch einen UVC zuzulegen. Habe bei Hellweg eine UVC von Planiflor oder so gesehdn. 50 Euro für 11 Watt. Gibt es da Unterschiede zwischen Oase und NoName Herstellern? Zumindest weiß ich nicht wer hinter der "Hausmarke" von Hellweg steht.

Lg Marja 

Geschrieben mobil per BB


----------



## Raducanu (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

nein, muß keine oase sein. nur bei der bitron 9 weiß ich 100% dass auch eine 11W lampe rein geht..


Wenn möglich schauen ob das Wasser im Vortex vorbei fließt (also im "Wirbel" von oben nach unten). So ist das Wasser länger mit dem UV licht in Kontakt.
meistens wird das durch eine Kunststoffführung gemacht... Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob es sowas auch bei den kleiner gibt..Die Bitron 9 hat sowas nicht.


----------



## robsig12 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Oase hat halt ein Selbstreinigungssystem sprich das Wasser wird so am Quarzglas vorbei geführt, dass es gleich den Schmutz mitnimmt. Ob sich das für den einzelnen rechnet, muss jeder selber wissen.

Ich selbst hatte früher die von Marcel beschriebene Bitron 9, bin nun auf Bitron 18 umgestiegen, die bei mir aber nur max 2 Wochen im Frühling läuft.

Man spricht von 1 Watt je 1000 Liter, Koiteich 2-3 Watt je 1000 Liter.

Wichtig dazu die UVC Brenner halten 7-10000 Stunden, sprich sollen dann jedes Jahr gewechselt werden, sonst hilft auch die teuerste Anschaffung nichts.


----------



## Raducanu (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

das reinigungssystem ist aber meines wissens nur bei den größeren...
meine 9er hats z.b nicht


----------



## robsig12 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hallo Marcel, das C (wie clean) ist das ausschlag gebende. Es gibt Biton 9, 18, 25 usw und Bitron 9c, 18c, 25c usw. C steht für den Rotor. Ob es natürlich etwas bringt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, da bei 3500 l/h an der UVC vielleicht ca. 2000l/h ankommen, und ob der Sog genügt wäre ich mir nicht sicher. Oase wirbt halt damit. Reinigen tut man seine UVC ja ehe jeden Herbst, bevor es in den Keller geht.


----------



## Raducanu (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

exakt 

Mist, hab kein Keller... Garage muß auch reichen!


----------



## Schuessel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hi,
"rotor" heisst, dass das Wasser da einfach nur in Zirkulation um die Lampe fließt? Oder ist dort noch was mechanisches zum reinigen eingebaut?

Das machts bei der günstigsten von denen hier auch (direktlink geht nicht): wir haben billiger (Teichtechnik / UVC-Geräte)
Da hab ich meine her und wenn man in die Anschlüsse rein schaut ist zu erkennen, dass das Wasser in Drehrichtung einströmt und auch der Auslass entsprechend geformt ist.

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## robsig12 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Rotor heisst nicht mechanisch, sondern unbeweglich vorgeformt, und halt in der Werbung als Reinigung dargestellt.

Aber nun meine Meinung. Oase ist teuer, aber die Bauteile vor allem elektrisch sind halt auch hochwertiger wie Baumarkt. Ausserdem gibt es da Ersatzteile, und entsprechen der Norm, wenn man mal eine Schlauchtülle nachkaufen möchte oder so.

Aber jeder muss für sich entscheiden, ob er den Preis bezahlen möchte.

9 Watt Philips UVC sind bei bilig UVC genau so viel Watt wie bei Oase. Nur von den ganz billigen wäre ich nicht überzeugt.


----------



## marja (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*



Schuessel schrieb:


> Hi,
> "rotor" heisst, dass das Wasser da einfach nur in Zirkulation um die Lampe fließt? Oder ist dort noch was mechanisches zum reinigen eingebaut?
> 
> Das machts bei der günstigsten von denen hier auch (direktlink geht nicht): wir haben billiger (Teichtechnik / UVC-Geräte)
> ...



Guten Abend Schuessel

das heißt, deine die du über den oben genannten Link gekauft hast, dreht das Wasser auch länger durch die Röhre? Wie sieht es mit der Reinigung aus, was stelle ich mir genau darunter vor?

Lt. der C Serie von Oase geht das ja automatisch, was muß ich genau bei den "billigen" machen und ggf. wann?

Wie sieht das mit den Ersatzlampen aus, ist das ein Standard Format?

Und letzte Frage, *vielleicht an alle*, das heißt der Schlauch der derzeit zum Filter geht, wird an den UVC angeschlossen und vom UVC geht dann ein kurzer Schlauch zum Filter. Wie der UVC dabei liegt ist egal, ob waagerecht oder senkrecht?

Edit:


> 9 Watt Philips UVC sind bei bilig UVC genau so viel Watt wie bei Oase. Nur von den ganz billigen wäre ich nicht überzeugt


Sehe gerade, diese Frage ist beantwortet.

Habe noch ein paar mehr aber und würde mich über Hilfe freuen.


LG Marja


----------



## robsig12 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hi Marja,
 9 Watt ist gleich 9 Watt bezog sich bei mir auf eine verbaute Marken UVC Brenner Röhren, nicht auf billigröhren aus dem östlichen Bereich der Erde.

Wenn diese gleich sind, wird wohl auch eine Billig UVC Baumarktlampe gleich viel bringen wie die Oase. 

Bei den Nachbauten, ohne gewisser Herkunft würde ich das nicht unterstreichen.


----------



## Raducanu (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Bzgl. Reinigung der Lampe:

In der Lampe ist ein Glaskolben (großes Reagenzglas) in der das Leuchtmittel steckt. Dieser Glaskolben wird halt mit der Zeit dreckig (Algenreste, Kalk und sonstige Ablagerungen). Da der Filter im Herbst / Winter sowieso abgebaut wird bietet es sich dann an das Glas zu reinigen (normalerweise reicht ein Schwam oder Topfkratzer) und direkt die Lampe auszutauschen (sollte jedes jahr ersetzt werden).

Bei den UVC Lampen die ich gesehen habe ist es ein Standardsockel, so dass dort jede UVC Lampe passt. Hersteller ist fast immer Phillips. 

Ab senkrecht oder waagerecht ist egal, je langsamer desto besser. bei größeren pumpen solltest du über einen bypass nachdenken (wenn eine 16000l/h pumpe das wasser an eine UVC vorbeidrückt bringt das nichts) oder mehrere parallel schalten.


----------



## Schuessel (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*



marja schrieb:


> Guten Abend Schuessel
> 
> das heißt, deine die du über den oben genannten Link gekauft hast, dreht das Wasser auch länger durch die Röhre? Wie sieht es mit der Reinigung aus, was stelle ich mir genau darunter vor?
> 
> ...



Hi Marja,
ein Teil der Fragen istr ja schon beantwortet...

Ja, die Version von mir "dreht" das Wasser auch durch die Röhre. Ob das dann allerdings länger dauert...   
Ich denk mir dazu eher, dass das Wasser lediglich langsamer durch die Röhre fließt - ob O*se oder Billigteil - die einen werben eben damit. Durch diese Form, die das Wasser in eine Drehbewegung versetzt wird, geht in meinen Augen etwas Querschnitt verloren und der Durchfluss wird etwas gemindert. 

Der Lampensockel ist standard, ich hab die Lampe einmal zerlegt um mir das alles anzuschauen. Ein und Ausfluss kannst Du frei gegeneinander verdrehen. Einbaulage (flach / hochkant / wieauchimmer  ) ist auch egal.
Deine Vorstellung vom Anschluss ist richtig, so hab ichs auch gemacht. 5 Meter von der Pumpe in die UVC und dann nochmal ein 1m-Stückchen zum Filter.

Wenn gewünscht bau ich das morgen mal kurz auseinander und mach ein paar Fotos davon. Dann könnt ich auch mal sehen, wie das Teil nach sechs Wochen Betrieb von innen aussieht und kontrollieren von welchem Hersteller das Leuchtmittel ist. 

Gruß Schuessel

PS:
Hab grad mal gesucht: Bitron und Bitron <- so eine Spindel ist in meiner nicht drin - bei meiner wird lediglich am Einlauf in eine bestimmte Richtung gelenkt und am Auslauf aus entsprechender Richtung aufgenommen. Die Aussage, dass das Wasser sich um die Spindel dreht ist wohl nicht ganz richtig - hier wird wohl eher die Spindel in Rotation versetzt und soll das Glas sauber halten? Also doch mechanische Reinigung? Oder sehe / lese ich das falsch?

Wobei ich für den 11-fachen (!) Preis doch lieber einmal im Monat von Hand sauber mache und mir falls wirklich mal was kaputt geht lieber ne neue UVC kaufe anstatt ein Ersatzteil, welches fast genauso teuer ist.  - Dabei immer im Hinterkopf: Ich hab auch keine Koi im Teich!


----------



## marja (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Guten Morgen

alles klar, ich danke euch.

Na ich werde dies mal probieren. Klar das mit dem Handreinigen sollte o.k. sein, irgendwas muß man ja tun, wenn der Teich klar ist und die Fische satt und die Pflanzen blühen .... ;-))

Gruß Marja


----------



## ebo (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Wichtig ist bei ner UVC das man auch ne Ersatzröhre bekommt. Es gibt in der Bucht oder auch bei vielen örtlichen Koihändlern gute UVC Lampen. Der Reinigungsmechanismus ist meiner Meinung nach nur Spielerei. Die wird während der normalen Lebensdauer nicht so dreckig als das sie in der Funktion eingeschränkt wird.. Also ich habe das nicht festgestellt.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## hoboo34 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Darf ich mich hier kurz mit einer zusätzlichen Frage dranhängen ?

Was passiert denn wenn die UVC "unterdimensioniert" ist, also nicht die xWatt / 1000 Liter hat. Ist der Effekt dann gleich Null, oder wird der Reinigungsprozess einfach nur verzögert ?


----------



## Pidder54 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hallo,
bekomme diese Woche meinen Teichfilter, da ist eine UVC dabei. Meine Frage, sollte die ständig im Betrieb sein, oder nur wenn sich Algen bilden sollten?
LG Pidder


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Meiner Meinung nach braucht man bei einer gut funktionierenden Biologie im Teich und einer funktionierenden Filteranlage keine UVC Lampe..

Ich selbst habe zwar auch eine 72W UVC, diese benutze ich aber für max. 2 Wochen, nachdem ich den Filter nach den Wintermonaten wieder in Betrieb nehme und danach wird Sie wieder im Keller verstaut.
Es ist klar, dass bei diesen Temperaturen, solange die Nährstoffentziehenden Unterwasserpflanzen noch nicht so richtig wachsen, die Algen die Überhand gewinnen.. - Das ist völlig normal und müsste sich mit steigenden Temperaturen, sobald die Wasserpflanzen richtig anfangen zu wachsen ändern, da die Planzen ( zb. __ Hornkraut/__ Wasserpest) bei ihrem Wachstum, die Phosphate aus dem Teichwasser entziehen und binden. Phosphate und Sonne in Verbindung sind der maßgebliche Indikator für Algenbewuchs..

Eigentlich benutzen die Koifreunde die UV Lampe weniger zur bekämpfung von Schwebealgen, sondern zur Reduzierung der Keimzahl im Wasser.

*Nochwas als Hinweis...*Wenn die Filteranlage nicht richtig arbeitet und auch zuwenig bzw. unzureichend Wasserpflanzen vorhanden sind, dann ist es zwar so, dass die Schwebealgen mit Hilfe der UV Lampe bekämpft werden, aber beim absterben dieser Schwebealgen, werden diese Phosphate wieder freigesetzt und wenn diese nicht abgebaut werden können, dann bilden sich die Algen in einer anderen Form, bei der auch die stärkste UV Lampe nichts ausrichten kann *----> Fadenalgen!*
Eine unterdimensionierte UV Lampe hat auch so gut wie keine Wirkung.


Also wichtig! --> die überschüssigen Nährstoffe wie  Phosphate usw., die den Algenwuchs begünstigen müssen dem Teichwasser über ausreichend Nährstoffzehrende Wasserpflanzen entzogen werden, um die *Ursache* für den Algenbewuchs bekämpfen zu können! *Die UV Lampe kann diese Ursache nicht bekämpfen, sondern lindert nur die Symptome!!*

*Tip: * Wer die Nährstoffzehrenden Unterwasserpflanzen regelmäßig zuschneidet, entzieht diese überschüssigen Nährstoffe auch dauerhaft aus dem Teich!

Wer dies beachtet braucht zur Algenbekämpfung keine UV Lampe!


----------



## marja (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hallo Pidder

also ich habe gehört, imme rnur ein paar Stunden, also Zeitschaltuhr, aber ich lasse mich auch gern eines besseren belehren.

Was genau bekommst du für ein Gerät?

Mir wurde vor kurzem ein Komplettgerät von Sera, irgendwas mit 12000 Liter empfohlen. Kostet um die 450 Euro. Keine Schwämme mehr wie bei der Biotec, sondern dann Spaltsieb und Biokammer, sowie UVC.

Aber ich behalte meine Biotec esteinmal. 

Die Frage von Hoboo finde ich auch interessant. Wollte mir dann ggf. mal eine UVC mit 11 Watt für mein ca. 6.500 Liter Teich zulegen, reicht das?

Edit I: Könnt ih mir vielleich tnoch ein paar entsprechende Unterwasserpflanzen nennen, die ich einbringen sollte?
Also was ich bisher gesehen habe ist Tannenwedel, aber das ist ja nicht Unterwasserpflanze oder? dann habe ich noch ein wenig __ Schilf gesehen, aber das wars.
Ich selbst habe jetzt noch eine Schwimmpflanze und Seerose reingesetzt, die allerdings vom Koi vernascht wurde. Wie gesagt, vielleicht kann mir noch einer ein paar wichtige Pflanzen sagen/schreiben. Danke

Edit II: Könnte auch sein, das ich ein wenig __ Tausendblatt habe, da müßte ich mal nochmal genau nachsachauen. Tausendblatt wäre ja schon o.k.

LG Marja


----------



## hoboo34 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*



> Man spricht von 1 Watt je 1000 Liter, Koiteich 2-3 Watt je 1000 Liter.



Gemäß der Aussage könnte es reichen (je nach "Teichinhalt")


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*



marja schrieb:


> Hallo Pidder
> 
> also ich habe gehört, imme rnur ein paar Stunden, also Zeitschaltuhr, aber ich lasse mich auch gern eines besseren belehren.
> 
> ...




Schau mal in meinen vorangegangenen Beitrag.
Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest  und __ Hornkraut sind mit die effektivsten Pflanzen, um Nährstoffe aufzunehmen bzw. zu binden.


Die OASE  BiotecFilterserie besitzt zum Teil sog. Phoslesssäulen, die diese Phosphate aus dem Teichwasser entziehen und puffern können.. Diese müssen aber alle 3 Monate gewechselt werden, da ihre Aufnahmefähigkeit begrenzt ist. Der Wechsel dieser Phoslesssäulen geht ganz schön ins Geld, da so ein Satz pro Wechsel 70.- kostet.
Noch ein Grund mehr, weshalb ich meinen Biotec Filter nach nur einem Jahr Einsatz wieder verkaufe.


----------



## marja (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hallo Jens



> Die OASE BiotecFilterserie besitzt zum Teil sog. Phoslesssäulen, die diese Phosphate aus dem Teichwasser entziehen und puffern können.. Diese müssen aber alle 3 Monate gewechselt werden, da ihre Aufnahmefähigkeit begrenzt ist. Der Wechsel dieser Phoslesssäulen geht ganz schön ins Geld, da so ein Satz pro Wechsel 70.- kostet.
> Noch ein Grund mehr, weshalb ich meinen Biotec Filter nach nur einem Jahr Einsatz wieder verkaufe.



Ja, also die Biotec ist noch von meinem Vorbesitzer. So wie es aussieht hatte er vorher selber versucht ne Filteranlage zu bauen, da ich dieverse Teil hinterm Haus gefunden habe. Der Teich war ja auch schön klar, d.h. es hat soweit alles funktioniert. Ich wü´te aber auch nicht, welchen Filter ich mir jetzt zusammenbauen bzw. kaufen sollte.

Ob da so eine Sera nur mit Biokammer, UCV Klärer und Spaltsieb das richtige wäre? Hmm.

EDIT: also für die Biotec 10.0 gibbet glaube ich keine sone Phoslesssäulen , wenn ich das jetzt richtig gsehen habe.

LG Marja


----------



## Pidder54 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?@Marja*

Moin Marja,
eigentlich wollte ich ohne Filter auskommen, aber wie das ja immer so ist....
erst war es nur ein Teich für meine indischen Laufenten, und da habe ich wöchentlich Wasserwechsel gemacht, da wir eine Brunnenspitze haben. Jetzt haben wir die __ Enten abgeschafft, also konnten wieder Pflanzen rein. aber nur Pflanzen ist ja langweilig, also Fische bei. Und schon gehts los;-)
Gestern habe ich dann dazu durchgerungen, einen 0815 Filter zu kaufen, da Geld im Moment Mangelware ist;-) Werde aber wie ich mich kenne, die ganze Sache noch mit Eigenbau Gerätschaften erweitern. Das Teil ist von Tipp, und heisst WDF 10000.
Mal sehen, ob der was taugt...
LG Pidder


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Ich werde in meinem restlichen Leben die Filteranlagen nur noch selber bauen, da ich bisher zuviel Lehrgeld zahlen musste.. Egal ob billig Baumarktfilter oder bei der etwas "gehobeneren" Version von O..e


----------



## marja (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

N'Abend

so, nun habe ich mir mal doch eine UVC vom Baumarkt geholt. Der Baumarkt Hellweg hat eine UVC der Firma Plantiflor im Angebot, einmal 6 Watt für 19,99 Euro und einmal 11 Watt für 49,99 Euro. Lt. Kartin bietet der Hersteller (im Auftrag für Hellweg) 5 Jahre Garantie, keine Gewährleistung !!!. Na dann schaue ich mal, Oase war im Baumarkt mit 119,00 bzw. 169,00 Euro wesentlich teuer. Außerdem bietet Oase nur 2 Jahre Garantie. Sicher, Oase's Gerät ist sicherlich hochwerttiger. Aber für den Anfang und zu schauen ob es überhaupt läuft ist es o.k. eine einfache UV-C zu nehmen.

Ein bißl schwergängig sind die beiden Verschrqaubungen am Gerät um an die Lampe und das Glas zu kommen. Aber das passt.

Sollte man die wirklich nunmal 24 Stunden laufen lassen oder lieber immer 2 Stunden pro Tag?

Ein Nachteil ist glaube ich die UV-C Lampe, angeblich ist die nicht identisch mit der Philips. Als Nachkauf bei Hellweg kostet diese mich um die 29 Euro

LG Marja


----------



## Kaje (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Wenn schon UV Lampe, dann sollte diese 24 Std. am Tag laufen, da sich jedes ein-und wieder ausschalten auf die Lebensdauer der Leuchtmittel in der UV Lampe geht.

P.s. Die OASE Garantie kann man bei  Online Registirerung des Gerätes  kostenlos auf 5 Jahre verlängern inkl. Gewährleistung...


Würdest Du die bereits genannten Punkte, die ich in den vorangegangenen antworten bereits ausführlich geannt habe beachten, könntest Du Dir die UV Lampe eigentlich gleich ganz sparen und hättest zugleich auch die Ursache für den Schwebealgenbewuchs bekämpft:smoki


----------



## marja (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Danke dir Jens

ja die Antworten habe ich gelesen



Kaje schrieb:


> P.s. Die OASE Garantie kann man bei  Online Registirerung des Gerätes  kostenlos auf 5 Jahre verlängern inkl. Gewährleistung...



Wenn ich später evtl. mal andere Produkte von Oase kaufen würde/sollte dann kann ich nur hoffen das es bei der *Garantieverlängerung* keine Probleme geben wird. Egal ob Offline oder Online Registrierung.

Da ist es schon interesannter das von vornherein die Garantie auf 5 Jahre angegeben wird. Offtopic: Ähnlich wie bei Technisat oder AVM Produkte (glaube da war es genauso, jetzt wisst ihr was ich zuhause nutze ;-) )

Bzgl. den Pflanzen, da werde ich mir es nochmal genauer anschauen.

Ich weiß ich habe zwei Fehler gemacht. Kleine Steine im Bachlauf was den Algenwuchs unheimlich beeinflusste und teilweise Algenentfernung am Teichrand. Nun möchte ich ihn gerne wieder sauber bekommen. Und das vermutlich dann auch schnell. Ich habe Pro und Contra gelesen und denke man muß auch die Erfahrung selber sammeln, natürlich nicht auf Kosten der Lebewesen.

Auch wenn ich in einem Forum auf eine Frage 13 verschiedene Antworten erhalte, bin ich dennoch dankbar für eure Tipps und Ratschläge. Jeder hat seine eigenen Erfahrung gesammelt und teilt die gerne mit. Allerdings muß dann der Newbie zwischen den 13 Antworten für sich und den Lebenwesen das optimalste finden.

LG Marja


----------



## marja (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Guten Morgen

also das Billingsding habe ich weggebracht, nach mein 40er Schlauch nicht gepasst hat und es nicht wirklich ein Adapter dafür gegeben hat. Selbst eine Schelle konnte den Schlauch nicht ordentlich ranbringen. Da war dann Hellweg so kulant und die haben das Gerät zurückgenommen.

Dann habe ich mich somit auch dafür entschieden, neben Tannenwedel, der schon im Teich ist, auch heute andere Pflanzen zu erwerben. U.a. __ Wasserpest.

Neben dem Siebfilter (Bilder muß ich noch einstellen, aber der wird bestimmt nochmal optimiert), der mir den groben Schmutz nun filtert, helfen sicherlich auch die Pflanzen für ein gutes Teichklima.

LG Gruß und schönes WE

Marja


----------



## Kaje (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hallo Marja..

Gute Entscheidung mit den Wasserpflanzen.. zudem hättest Du mit der 08/15 vUV Lampe sicher nicht lange Deine Freude gehabt, da auch viele andere Dinge außer nur der Wattzahl bei einer guten UV Lampe erfüllt sein müssen, die billige UV Lampen meist nicht erfüllen.

Die __ Wasserpest wächst wie der Teufel, wenn die Wasserwerte einigermaßen stimmen.. Erwarte aber jetzt bitte nicht, dass die biologie von heute auf morgen funktioniert und die Wasserpflanzen gleich Deine algen reduzieren können.. Das dauert schon einwenig..


----------



## marja (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

danke dir Jens

ja, das erwarte ich nicht ;-) Dasmit der __ Wasserpest habe ich gelesen. Es ist doch so, das die gut wächst, wenn viele Algen bzw. Nährstoffe da sind. Wenn diese nicht da sind, geht die ein. So zumindest habe ich das hier in einem Forumsbeitrag gelesen.

Naja vielleicht kümmert sich auch der ein oder andere Koi um die Ausdüngung der Wasserpest, so das ich nur noch abkechern muß ;-)

Ich habe gelesen, das innerhalb von 4 Monaten sehr viel Wasserpest sich verteilt hat. Dies kann man in Zaum halten mit __ Hornkraut? Oder dann halt selber, einfach die Blätter/Pflanzenstengel abschneiden und entfernen?

Packe ich die Wasserpest, ganz unten auf den Boden (ca. 1 Meter tief, oder ist es auch o.k. bei 50cm?

LG Marja


----------



## Kaje (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*



marja schrieb:


> danke dir Jens
> 
> ja, das erwarte ich nicht ;-) Dasmit der __ Wasserpest habe ich gelesen. Es ist doch so, das die gut wächst, wenn viele Algen bzw. Nährstoffe da sind. Wenn diese nicht da sind, geht die ein. So zumindest habe ich das hier in einem Forumsbeitrag gelesen.
> 
> LG Marja



Ja, genauso ist es!

Mit __ Hornkraut läßt sich auch der Wachstum von Wasserpest nicht eindämmen.. Ich schneide sie deshalb regälmäßig ab.. - Vorteil, mit dem abschneiden bzw. zuschneiden entnimmst Du dauerhaft die in den Wasserpflanzen gebundenen Phosphate des Teiches


----------



## marja (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hallo und danke Jens für die Antworten.

Nun habe ich mir folgende Pflanzen gekauft, da ich für den letzten Umtausch bei Pflanzen Kölle ein Gutschein statt Geld bekommen habe, naja war dann auch sicherlich das letzte Mal bei Pflanzen Kölle. Immerhin habe ich das erste Produkt, was ich nicht benötige mit Bargeld bezahlt und nicht mit Gutscheinen. Gut, wenn die das so machen möchten. Bin ja zufrieden das sie das Produkt zurück genommen haben, hätten sie ja auch nicht machen müssen. Egal.

Gekauft habe ich:

- Mimulus luteus (Gelbe Gaucklerblume)
- Elodea canadensis (__ Wasserpest)
- Elocharis acicularis (Dwarf Hairgras)
- Schizostylas cocc. (???)

Nun bräucht eich vielleicht einen Tipp, wie ich die Wasserpest am besten im Teich unterbringe, ohne das die Kois dies gleich wieder als Frischfutter ansehen. Der Tannenwedel der im Teich ist (vom Vorbesitzer) rühren die ja auch nicht an.

hmm

LG Marja


----------



## teichmann71 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Als erstes solltest du den Standort deines Teiches beschreiben. Ist er den ganzen Tag der Sonnenstrahlung ausgesetzt? Wie tief ist dein Teich den uns wie stark ist er besetzt? 
Ich habe im Laufe vieler Jahre die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine UVC Lampe ruhig etwas höher dosiert sein darf.
Das hat den Vorteil, dass du mit weniger Bestrahlung arbeiten kannst wenn sie tatsächlich nicht benötigt wird und dir die Lampe länger hält. (8000 Stunden dann ist sie auszuwechseln)  D.h. du kannst sie über eine Zeitschaltuhr laufen lassen.  Ist dein Lampe aber zu schwach (und 9 oder 11 Watt ist zu schwach für einen Teich der den ganzen Tag in der Sonne schmachtet) kannst du dir eine Neue kaufen.
Ich kann dir auch nur raten gleich was "Richtiges" zu kaufen. Keine billigen No-Name-Produkte. Die werden oft schnell undicht, da die Dichtmasse der UVC Strahlung nicht stand hält. Dann stehen die Glaszylinder oft voll Wasser und du hast den Ärger.  
Mit den Oase Produkten liegst du in Sachen Teich nicht falsch zumal mir die Filter nicht zusagen. Sie sind zwar teurer halten aber lang.


----------



## marja (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Danke Dir Teichmann

das mit der UVC werde ich erstmal sein lassen, erstmal die Natur ne Chzance geben.

Aber um deine Fragen zu Beantworten. Er ist von den Außenmaßen 3,20 x 3,20 vielleicht auch ein wenig mehr. Die Tiefste Stelle ist ca. 1 Meter. Vom Fischbesatz her, ein großer und zwei Kleine Kois und der Rest sind Goldis. Er ist den ganzen Tag der Sonne ausgesetzt, wird aber demnächst von einem Sonnensegel teilweise überdeckt.

LG Marja


----------



## Kaje (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

@Teichmann: Das mit der Zeitschaltuhr für die UV Lampe ist ansich eine gute Idee, aber miit dem ständigen ein und ausschalten der UV Lampe, verkürzt Du die Lebensdauer der UV Lampe erheblich und ist dann dadurch schon meist vor den eigentlichen 8.000-10.000 Betriebsstunden nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

@Marja: Warte mal ab, bis die Temperaturen steigen und sich die Biologie mal endlich voll entfalten kann, dann wirst Du Deine Erfolge auch ganz ohne UV Lampe sehen können.


----------



## teichmann71 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

@Kaje: 

Der Meinung bin ich nicht. Ich praktiziere das jetzt schon mehrere Jahre und kann daher sagen, dass sich die Lebendauer nicht verkürzt. Wie bereits geschrieben hält sie drei Saison´s. 

@ Marja: Warm wir es bestimmt noch. Aber du wirst sehen ob dein Sonnensegel genügt...
Ich glaub nicht dran....


----------



## Kaje (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

@Teichmann: 
Dann mach dich mal mit dem techn. Aufbau einer UV Lampe vertraut - Nicht böse gemeint.
Hier wirst Du dann feststellen, dass der Aufbau ähnlich einer Neonröhre ist und deren Lebensdauer auch durch ständiges ein-/auschalten verküzrt wird.
Kurz gesagt.. Deine UV Lampe wird zwar evtl. weiterhin trotzt der vielen Schaltzyklen leuchten, aber durch das ständige ein- und ausschalten der UV Lampe verkürzt sich die Lebensdauer der Leuchtmittel bzw. deren Leuchtkraft und somit auch deren Intensität, sodaß Du diese evtl. noch vor den angegebenen 8.000-10.000 Betriebsstunden wechseln musst.


----------



## Redlisch (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hallo,

hier ist ein Diagram wo man sieht wie der Anteil an UVC über die Zeit zurückgeht.

Es handelt sich hier um 180 Watt, welche 1 mal am Tag für 4 h abgeschaltet wird.

Dieses hatte 2008 mal hier eingestellt. Der Peak ist ein wechsel von einer der 6 Röhren.







Axel


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hi,




			
				teichmann71 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich praktiziere das jetzt schon mehrere Jahre



Wahrs. liegt da der Hund im Pfeffer begraben. 

Gut eingefahrener Teich und du brauchst das Ding wahrs. gar ned mehr......... 

Oder eben weil er soo überdimensioniert ist, 110W für 30.000L ist m.M.n. schon recht heftig..............

Aber wenn man sich's leisten kann.................:smoki


----------



## marja (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Guten Abend

so, nachdem ich nun die Pflanzen eingesetzt habe, hat es gerade mal ne Woche gedauert und die Kois, habe das Grünzeug wieder einmal im Teich verteilt. D.h. so einen bilogischen Filter scheint mir nicht korrekt zu gelingen.

Ich muß noch kurz was anderes erwähnen. Ich habe ja die Folie am Rand nach oben geklappt. Der Vorbesitzer hat sie ja nur gerade nach außen verlegt und dementsprechend mit normaler Erde und Pflanzen befestigt. Somit ist das Wasser immer mit dem Sand in Berührung gekommen sofern man den Teich zu voll gefüllt hat. Nun habe ich ja die Folie nach oben geklappt, damit das Wasser nicht mehr ausläuft (Kapillar). Nun ist es aber auch so, das die ganzen Pflanzen ganz oder teilweise in dieser Erde eingegraben sind. Wenn ich nun also die Erde raus machen würde. müßte ich zwangsläufig auch die Pflanzen (u.a. Tannenwedel) rausmachen, aber das macht doch derzeit keinen Sinn, dann kommt ja nie die Bilogie in den Lauf. Außerdem habe ich auch alte Matten entdeckt auf den die Pflanzen wachsen, die aber schon sehr zersetzt sind, man kann sie also auseinander ziehen.

Warum schreibe ich das alles. Ich bekomme das trübe/grüne Wasser nicht weg. Ich könnte die Filter vom Biotec fast jede Woche sauber machen, so zugesetzt sind die dann (Grobfilter) mit Algenschlamm. Ich gehe aber davon aus, da das Wasser mit der außen Erde nicht in Kontakt kommt, die im Teich befindliche Erde ja irgendwann doch auch mal ausgespült sein müßte. Wer weiß ob die Algen daher auch kommen.

Ich hatte ja im künstlichen Bachlauf kleine Kieselsteine, bei denen sich nach kurzer Zeit sehr viel Algen gebildet haben. Die habe ich entfernt, dennoch müssen es soviele geswesen sein, das die sich gerade bei dem Wetter nicht in den griff kriegen lassen. Zusätzlich hatte ich vor ca. 4 Wochen auch einen kompletten Wasserwechseln gemacht. Nun habe ich gelesen, das dies auch ein Fehler war, weil ich die ganze Biologie zerstört habe und der Teich neu anfangen muß. 

Was also kann ich noch machen?

- Pflanzen werden zerstört von den Kois
- UVC Filter ist mir derzeit etwas zu teuer, außerdem gibt es pro und Contra

Was bleibt noch übrig?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen und Tipps geben.

LG Marja


----------



## Kaje (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hallo Marja..

Welchen OASE Biotec Filter hast Du nochmal?! Hast Du schon einen mit der Scrennmatic bzw. mit mit dem automatischen Grobschmutzabscheidung (blaues Band)?! - Denn dann hätte ich einen Tip für dich, wie Du die Algenansiedlung zwischen den Schwämmen effektiv beseitigen kannst..


----------



## dabsen (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Interessant Jens, mehr Input bitte


----------



## Kaje (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hallo Dabsen,

schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27028
Dort hatte ich bereits beschrieben, weshalb sich die Algen und auch der Grobschmutz überhaupt zwischen die Schwämme des Biotecs trotzt Scrennmatic Vorabscheidung befinden können und wie man dies effektiv abstellen kann.
OASE teilte mir auch mit, dass Sie an diesem Problem bereits mit Hochdruck arbeiten und wollten mir einen Prototypen mit modifizierter Intervallschaltung  zum Testen bereitstellen. Da ich aber jetzt kompl. auf einen anderen Filter umgestiegen bin, werde ich diesen Test jedoch nicht mehr machen können.


----------



## marja (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Hallo Jens

ich habe die Biotec 10. Klar habe ich mir auch schon einmal andere Filter, auch von Oase angeschaut. Leider, aber lässt mein Budget es derzeit nicht zu, ein komplett neues System zu kaufen. Selbst eine Bitron für meine Biotec 10, bsp. Bitron 18 passt leider nicht in mein derzeitiges Budget. Deshalb hatte ich mir ne Billigvariante vom Baumarkt als UVC gekauft. Diese wieder zurück gebracht und in Pflanzen investiert, die aber dann die Kois, naja umgeräumt haben im Teich.

Über jeden Tipp, wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar.

LG Marja


----------



## Kaje (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

@Marja: Ein effektives __ Filtersystem läßt sich auch mit kleinem Geldbeutel umsetzen, vorrausgesetzt, man kann mit Bohrer und Säge umgehen und sind meist effektiver als gekaufte Filter für teures Geld.

Ich selbst habe gerade meinen Biotec 18 durch eine selbstgebaute anlage umgestellt.


----------



## marja (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Guten Morgen

@Jens, hast Du evtl. Bilder oder Inspirationen für mich, damit ich mir etwas darunter vorstellen kann? In Deinem Album habe ich leider nichts gesehen.

LG Marja


----------



## Kaje (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

Werde versuchen, heute bzw. morgen mal meine unterwasserlandschaft für dich zu filmen,ok?!

Nimm einfach *runde* Steine  und beschwere damit die Unterwasserpflanzen. Wenn diese dann richtig wachsen, siehst Du diesen nicht mehr und Deine Pflanzen können sich fest am Boden verankern und nicht mehr aufschwimmen.. So hatte ich dies gemacht!


----------



## marja (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche UVC Lampe kaufen ?*

achso, jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst 

LG Marja


----------

